# FIND BOOK!! chocolate lab missing over a year



## luka (Jan 9, 2011)

He is a chocolate lab who was stolen last year they are currently doing a post office campaign to try and raise the awareness off him, please can anyone click the link and share his video or page and help his desperate owners find this lovely boy
https://www.facebook.com/groups/104217123000692/

his information from his website -
Brook was taken from our garden in Bay Horse, Lancaster on the 16th April 2011.
We are terribly worried about him and desperatley want him home where he belongs.

Brook came to live with us when he was just a few weeks old. Not only was he a birthday surprise for me, but the first time I met him he had an engagement ring tied around his neck! This makes him even more special to Aubrey and myself.

He spends his days with his Dad sat in the tractor and exploring the countryside, and when at home he is either walking the canal or lounging on the sofa.
He has always had a lovely life with us,and we dread to think what life is like for him now...he will be missing home so badly!

He has spent the odd night in kennels, but he barks so much that when he comes home he has lost his bark....he can't bear not to be with Aubrey.
Brook will be fretting and so unhappy, we really do need to FIND BROOK.

Please can everyone keep a look out for our very special chocolate boy x


----------

